# Surrogacy law reform - online petition



## Benni1515 (Jul 3, 2013)

Signed. As a journalist, I am hoping to make a programme about this issue.
If you know people who would feature as UK couples struggling though surrogacy please PM me, thank you.
I want to raise awareness.


----------

